# Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came across



## sunshyne (Apr 8, 2012)

Alright who's got one?


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

Nope, my computer is squeaky clean.


----------



## green wolf (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

art yes / porn no. and probably woldnt die if they saw it either since its all PG anyway


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

Nope, no porn-stash. Don't care much for it either. :U


----------



## regit27 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

I have one..... I also have it on a psp that I have no other use for


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

Pfft. There are worse secrets to keep than that, like still being a fan of Britney Spears.


----------



## Limbo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

nah... .3.
porn makes me laugh so it's set to public


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*



Kellie Gator said:


> Pfft. There are worse secrets to keep than that, _*like still being a fan of Britney Spears.*_


Le gasp!
My whole view of you have utterly changed.



My computer's folders are arranged like a directory instead.  For example my music would be-
link to stuff(in case I accidentally click delete it won't delete the actually file and instead delete the link) ->videos->music->file
Or minecraft would be under- link to stuff -> miscellaneous -> games ->minecraft


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*



CannonFodder said:


> Le gasp!
> My whole view of you have utterly changed.


Who, me? No way, man.

I used to be a huge Metallica fan, on the other hand...

EDIT:
As for the actual topic, I don't see why this is a discussion worth having, as if people are actually interested what's on another chump's or chumpette's computer. That, and I'm confident enough in myself not to cry like a baby if someone were to find some of my less admirable stuff.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

I don't save other peoples porn to my computer. The only porn on mine is stuff that I have drawn... and since it is all publicly on the internet anyway, I don't care.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

I use my FA favorites for that, since I'm smart enough not to save that to my computer that anyone can use.

Although, when my friend was over Saturday, he was looking for yiffy stuff in my general folder on my desktop. But at least he's a fellow fur who's into that stuff, so I didn't mind ;D So I just directed him to my FA favorites.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

Not sure if I have a hidden porn stash on my PC. 

I never know where anything is.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*



Artillery Spam said:


> Not sure if I have a hidden porn stash on my PC.
> 
> I never know where anything is.


I dunno why, but it reminds of an incident in my teenage years when an online friend got a virus that put a bunch of furry porn into his computer and he thought it was all my fault.

I kinda regret that it wasn't, that would've been legendary.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

Nope, nothing. Just a couple bookmarks in my browser and they're completely clean.


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

My big desktop computer has all that stuff on, laptop kept clean and parent friendly, just in case.
On that computer, it's all in a folder called junk which is saved in a folder of university work from two years ago, tucked away in an obscure corner of the computer. Nothing downloaded and saved there, it's where I keep all my own drawings and films, so far the majority not furry related, though they are catching up, in the picture part at least.
Stuff I like seeing is just artists I watch, pictures favourited or stuff I can search for on various sites.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

I got one. My dad saw it.

I was surprised at his reaction, he didn't really care too much.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

I don't really care about the porn, so I wouldn't mind if my parents or sister found my folder titled 'Anthro'. It's mostly amazing fursuits and pieces with good art styles.


----------



## Viridis (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

I don't have a porn collection, but I do have some art works and some fursuit building tutorials saved on my PC.  To find them, you have to dig down to the depths of the computer under several randomly named files.

However, I'm more concerned about when they start web-browsing...


----------



## PapayaShark (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

Yeah, I have one. Not furry tho.
 And I have some on my phone. And my phone is so awesome that it changes the background when I shut it off. Guess what picture my dad saw when he turned it on.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

Wow... yep, I have one.
Wasn't too dirty until recently.

I have a bunch of hidden folders inside eachother, shitloads of dummy folders, and it's all hidden. Inside one is my stash.
I believe I have 6^3 hidden folders, only one with my stuff in it.

And it's all hidden deep inside one of my D&Ds, only one version.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

Keep all my furry art on a flash drive. And no I dont have a furry porn folder.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

Ironically when I posted this I was thinking about a real-life folder for drawings and sketches. On paper. I forgot how many people are completely digital anymore.

But the same does go for computer folders, I guess. I have one of those too, with pretty much everything I've ever commissioned, submitted or had given to me. That one is easier to hide, though.


----------



## Sar (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

Implying that if we had such a folder, we would leave it somewhere so everyone can see it.


----------



## Namba (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

I wave that shit around. Set it all to rotate on my wallpaper and make the biggest fucking deal out of it so the whole world will know I'm a fuckin' furfag.


----------



## Teal (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

I do not have such a folder. I do however have a bunch of Hetalia shipping art which I wouldn't want my homophobic parents to see.


----------



## Cain (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

â€‹ALL THE PORN!


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*



Sarukai said:


> Implying that if we had such a folder, we would leave it somewhere so everyone can see it.



Um, no. Where did you get that from exactly?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*



sunshyne said:


> Um, no. Where did you get that from exactly?


The fact that people would be so scared of someone coming across it. If people just use the right methods it's no problem.

My methods aren't top notch but I don't live with anyone right now anyway.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

Encrypted zip folders?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

1. No
2. Furry porn is gross.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

I personally don't have one, but I found my friends stash while on his laptop once.
We don't really talk much anymore.


----------



## Conker (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*



Metalmeerkat said:


> Encrypted zip folders?


Though I've never had a need to do something like that, I've always wondered how to.

No porn on this computer.


----------



## Ames (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

nope nope nope nope nope nopenopenopenopenopenopenopenope


----------



## AGNOSCO (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

I put clean furry art in my documents folder, if anyone was too see it they already know what I'm like anyway.
I don't save furry porn to my computer. In fact it doesn't even interest me anymore, grew out of that dodgy shit.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

Nope, I don't have one.


----------



## Neirus (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

I don't have a yiff folder, but have one of some unfinished artwork I need to get around to finishing. Wouldn't mind at all if any member of my family came across it, I don't really mind anybody knowing i'm a furry. It just makes me awesome ^^


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

Um...
When is it your business?


----------



## Little Ghost (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

Trucrypt.


----------



## Carnie (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*



Gibby said:


> I got one. My dad saw it.
> 
> I was surprised at his reaction, he didn't really care too much.



Did he even say anything? o.o

Don't have one myself, always too lazy to save anything.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

No, because my other family members have computers of their own.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

Nah. not enough space, just a really difficult waste of time to keep it discreet so i stopped because it was silly.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

I have one that is approaching 1 GB. OMFG.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

No.

Used to.

Got rid of it when I switched to Windows.

Windows has no native way to make a password protected folder.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

I have a folder on my desktop that I edited so it looks like the installer file for a game. 
Untold horrors lay within. :3c


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*



TreacleFox said:


> I have a folder on my desktop that I edited so it looks like the installer file for a game.
> Untold horrors lay within. :3c




yesssssssss


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*



Xenke said:


> No.
> 
> Used to.
> 
> ...



Winzip can't do that?

But the real pros use steganography.


----------



## Piroshki (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

I don't. I only save images to my computer when they're really funny, or I want to upload them to Photobucket to post somewhere.


----------



## Don (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

Nope. Any furry-related art that I find interesting for one reason or another is favorited on FA. 

Anyone digging around the folders of my computer would probably lose their libido. Unless of course they find late 19th century Russian uniforms and my old schoolwork particularly arousing.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

Yes, actually. I have it password-protected anyway and have hidden away in the deepest reaches of My Documents. It would take the better part of a day to try and find it, let alone trying to figure out what the password is.

So... The way I see it, I'm in the clear!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*



NerdyMunk said:


> Um...
> When is it your business?


This is something I also wondered, why are furries so interested about whether people have a hidden furry porn folder or not? It'd be like asking about their music folders or movies downloaded from The Pirate Bay. Is it really interesting?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

Porn stash in folder labeled "Stash" and located under my user folder. Living on the edge.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*



Metalmeerkat said:


> Winzip can't do that?



1) _Native_
2) Zip files are not the same at all. Every time you want to access it, you'd have to extract the files and delete them after. If you wanted to add files, you'd have to make a whole new compressed file. The functionality of a password protected folder is far superior to an encrypted .zip (or equivalent).


----------



## Aldino (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

I love how this thread turned into "how to hide porn" instead of "do you even have any porn".


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Hidden folder of furry art/porn that you'd die if your friends or family came acr*

How it went on for two pages is beyond me.
_What is wrong with The Den_?

Not a suitable topic, guys.


----------

